# My child with ADHD and Aspergers



## SANDIPTA RAY (Nov 5, 2013)

My son has ADHD with Aspergers...planning to admit him in North Point Day school Dumdum...does the school have special educators to help him ...anyone has any knowledge..any other suggestion.


----------

